# Gratitude... Turkey is the word!



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello:

My name is Nicki Lynn Justice. Black & White, my romantic suspense novel, will be on sale for the special introductory price of $0.99!

It's Valentine's Day!!! If you're like me, nothing is better than chocolate! Right? There is help out there. Here is a new way to eat healthy: indulge guilt-free when reading with your kindle! That's right...eat all the chocolate you want, but only when you're reading!

My story will help with the fat-burning process. The danger and excitement will get your heart pounding, and your metabolic rate up.

So go for it! Download Black & White before it's too late and all that chocolate and candy is firmly plasted on your hips, thighs and tummy!

Have a Good One...and be kind to yourself!

Nicki Lynn Justice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Here is my favorite clip:

"Jump!" he bellowed. 
He had his "Commando" face on. Jillian could tell he was clenching his teeth, which caused the skin on his face to tighten up to the point that it looked as if it was stretched over his cheekbones. She wished she could do that. Her cheeks just looked podgy when she clenched her teeth.
"Now! Or I'll get out of this seat and throw you out!" 
"I can't!" she screamed. How could he expect her to jump? He was the pilot! It was his job to get the plane down safely!
The plane banked again, and suddenly he was beside her. He picked up his chute and quickly secured it. "There's no time to talk about this! We're at 2000 feet! You've got to jump!"
She craned her neck to look out the cargo door again, attempting to meld herself to the side of the plane. She wasn't going to jump! He was crazy if he thought she would! She'd rather take her chances and stick with the plane. Wordlessly, she shook her head.
The plane lurched wildly. With a muttered expletive, he grasped her wrists and yanked her away from the shelving which had become her mainstay.
"No," she protested, automatically bringing up her knee, trying to put some distance between them. "I can't!" 
He twisted, blocking her blows. "Not much chance of that. I've seen you in action before."
"Let go! There's something I have to tell you!" she said fervently, grasping a handful of his shirt. "You need to know!"
"It doesn't matter!"
"Just let me tell you! Then I'll jump! I promise!"
"Okay, it better be good." He left off pulling her fisted hands from his shirt.
She didn't want to die! She had to think of something, fast! "I didn't tell you why I helped Derrick!"
"This isn't the time!" He began to wrestle with her grip again.
"Please, Code, don't!" she begged, desperation edging her voice. She was going to die! She just knew it! She so didn't want to end up as a shapeless blob on the grey landscape below! "Derrick was Amanda's supplier!"

I have a facebook page, so feel free to drop in there!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Nicki, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Calling all Romance Readers: 

Are you stuck in a rut? Try something different! If you like action-packed romance with a dash of humour, try Black & White by Nicki Lynn Justice! It's on Amazon Kindle and Smashwords. 

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech’s corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you want to be entered into a draw to win a free copy of Black & White? All you have to do is go to my facebook page (Nicki Lynn Justice), and post a comment! The draw will be held on Feb. 5!

I noticed that alot of readers have tagged Black & White as a legal thriller, which is interesting. There are legal overtones to it. After all, the heroine is a lawyer, and does use her specialized knowledge to solve a crime and clear her name. 

Give it a read and see what you think!

And thank you to the reader who posted that wonderful review! I will have another book out soon!

Hope to see you on Facebook,
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentine's Day is just around the corner!!! 

What better way to connect with your Kindle than over a cozy dinner, complete with wine and candlelight? And what can you do to make the night really special for your kindle? That's right! Download Black & White, a fast-paced romantic suspense novel full of action, intrigue, and excitement! Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

It's Valentine's Day!!! If you're like me, nothing is better than chocolate! Right? There is help out there. Here is a new way to eat healthy: indulge guilt-free when reading with your kindle! That's right...eat all the chocolate you want, but only when you're reading!

My debut romantic suspense, on sale now for $0.99, will help with the fat-burning process. The danger and excitement will get your heart pounding, and your metabolic rate up.

So go for it! Download Black & White before it's too late and all that chocolate and candy is firmly plasted on your hips, thighs and tummy!

Have a Good One...and be kind to yourself!

Nicki Lynn Justice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you an adrenaline/romance junkie? Well it's a good addiction to have, and cheap too. Imagine a Canadian John Grisham having a rendezvous with Gemma Halliday. Wouldn't that have the "National Enquirer" people snapping on their telephoto lenses? That describes Black & White, an exciting, fast-paced read.

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here's the best part: Black & White is a full-length novel, and is on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you suffering from "rink burnout"? Do your eyes fill with tears as your little superhero athlete screams "We made it to play offs/ zones/provincials!!!" Do you have to hold back sobs as you pretend to be as excited as he/she is?

Here's a surefire cure: grab your kindle, download Black & White, (think a Canuck John Grisham/Gemma Halliday rendez vous), and head out the door. Remember, it's not really lying when you say "Yes, I saw your goal!" It's survival at it's best. 

Here's the blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Here's the best part: Black & White is a full-length novel, and is on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Are you wondering how to put some sizzle into your life? Put away the frying pan, order pizza, and download Black & White, an exciting, fast-paced romantic suspense novel, for only $0.99!

Here's an excerpt from Black & White that involves pizza:

"Pizza delivery." She did her best to sound cheerful. 
"I didn't," he gave a laugh that sounded like static. "I get it. Come on up."
"Hot and spicy," she announced as she walked through the door.
"Just the way I like it." He leered at her in a comical manner. "Don't get your hopes up. I was referring to the pizza." 
He'd been thinking about pizza since he resumed packing after the barbeque. He'd turned up his stereo, and done his best to concentrate, all the while trying to drive the thought of pizza from his mind. But he kept going from pizza to spicy to jeans to hot. Once he got to spicy, he knew he was in trouble. 
So much for word association. She was wearing jeans again tonight. 
"That was really funny." She gave him a look of mock disgust. "Grow up!"
He cleared his voice. "Yeah, sure. How about tomorrow?" 
Jillian gave a sigh and rolled her eyes. "After keeping you out until all hours last night, I thought that I owed you something. We never did get your pizza."
"You know, I've been fighting a craving for pizza all afternoon." He gestured to the room behind him. "I've been packing for the last few hours. I can offer you a beer. No glass. They're packed."
"Sure." 
He took the pizza, and placed it on the counter. She was half-hoping he would toss the pizza aside, and say something corny like "I'm hungry, but pizza can wait". 
"So what did you think of the barbeque?" He took two cans from the nearly empty fridge.
She accepted a can and popped the top as her fantasy evaporated into thin air. "I really enjoyed it. I had a few moments of sheer terror, such as when the kids first saw me and stampeded."
"Then Derrick shoved a bag of candy in your hand. That distracted them." They shared a laugh. "You were great, by the way. Possibly the best "Hunter Squirrel" we ever had. The kids really responded to you, and you interacted well with them."
Jillian raised her eyebrows. "It's kind of hard to make an impression when you're in a squirrel suit."
He frowned thoughtfully. "It was more what you did. You were a really happy rodent, and that was contagious. If I was a kid, I would have forgotten about being mad because I had to leave my PSP in the car, and just enjoyed playing with you." He almost added that she had that effect on him. It wasn't often that he attended a public function and didn't count the minutes until he could leave.	
"I'm going to take you calling me a happy rodent as a compliment," she said, in an equable manner.

Here is Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 
Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Now I really want pizza!

Happy Reading!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Wildhorse (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey! I left a review of Black & White for you on Amazon. It was a really good read.

So now my friend wants to read it, but she has a Kobo. We couldn't find it on B & N. Is it there? Under a different name maybe? If not, any ideas on how she can download it?

Gotta say I love my kindle!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Wildhorse!

Thank you for the great review. I really appreciate the way you went out of your way to leave a review. It really helps with sales,and so far I have only one. If you send me your email I will gift you with my next novel as a thank you. My next novel will be a fantasy YA, but there are romance elements and a grand adventure. 

Now, about your friend with the kobo: I think she can download from Smashwords or use the Calibre app. I'm not sure exactly how all that works, but Calibre has a great facebook page. You could ask a question there. The administrator is really good about answering.

Or you could just tell your friend to get a kindle and I could send her my novel for free. Then she could buy you a coffee with the money she saved (well, a small coffee at McDonald's).

Once again, THANKS! Both for the review and getting your friend to buy my book.

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Wildhorse (Mar 18, 2011)

I joined your facebook page when you had that contest (I didn't win), so I will give you my email by messaging you. Ok. Thanks. 

BTW one of my friends did win your contest.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you want to try something a little different? Download Black & White, a fast-paced, exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller novel, for only 99 cents! Think rendezvous between a Canuck John Grisham and Gemma Halliday. I tagged it as romantic suspense. However, readers have since tagged it as legal thriller. Give it a read and let me know what you think!

This is an excerpt that has a little bit of legalese in it:

_Her new job was going to be a real challenge. Today, for example, had passed in a flash. She had been in hyper-overdrive since she had sighted those perps making what she suspected was an unauthorized entry into the hangar this morning.
She turned back to her computer monitor and let the words zip around in her head. She never had a chance to use exciting words and phrases such as "perps" and "unauthorized entry". Her friends who had gone into criminal law did. Instead, she used words such as "supplemental retirement savings programs" and "bona fide occupational qualification". The closest she got to excitement was the occasional wrongful dismissal suit. 
Not very thrilling at the best of times, but there were advantages. For one thing, the greatest occupational hazard she had to fear within the scope of her employment was a paper cut. She had the feeling that she was already way past that. What was more disturbing was that she had thoroughly enjoyed every minute of it. _

May all your endings be happy,
Nicki Lynn Justice

Here is Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 
Here is the link to amazon: Black & White


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you want a healthier lifestyle? Here's a tip: Grab an apple and download Black & White, my fun, exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller. Think rendezvous between a Canuck John Grisham and Gemma Halliday, with some twists and turns that are totally unexpected. The sale continues, and it still costs only $0.99. Remember, reading a good book a day will keep the doctor away!

Links:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Blurb:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events that have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

Excerpt:

Jillian was about to push her chair back and follow suit when a pile of paper was unceremoniously dumped in front of her. She glanced at the first page. It was entitled "Release and Waiver". At least this was something she was familiar with. She didn't even bother to skim it. She just picked up the pen handed to her by the administrative assistant and signed. She knew exactly what it said. 
"Just a minute," said Code. 
Jillian noticed that he was reading the fine print. "Don't bother," she advised, stifling a yawn. "It just says that no matter what happens, you won't sue any of them."
"Happens?" he echoed. "What do you mean?"
"Oh, you know," she said airily, "if you're found cut-up, grossly mutilated, stuffed in a box, at the bottom of the ocean. Or found riddled with bullet holes in a dark alley, or&#8230;"
"You'd be lucky to be found at all." He followed her advice and signed at the bottom of the second page. "I've always wondered how someone can give permission to have their life ripped out from under them." 
She was startled, both by the bitterness in his voice, and by the fact that she had often wondered the same thing. "Well, it's kind of complicated. I personally think that you can't consent, not really." Jillian tried to quell the quiver in her voice and sound nonchalant. She knew she failed when Code looked up from the pile of paper in front of him. 
She immediately made a show of rifling through the papers in front of her. "When we get through this, I'm going to research that very question. It's really complicated, and hinges on the definitions of negligence and gross negligence." She'd show him that she did far more exciting things with her life than drafting contracts and hassling people like him.
"Okay. Fascinating as it may be, I'm just going to sign this stuff. If I'm going to end up dead, I'd rather not be bored to death. Stuffed in a box at the bottom of the ocean sounds good right about now!" He flipped to the next form in his pile.
So much for demonstrating that she was a worthy and experienced crime-fighting partner. She had just made herself sound like a real geek.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

It's spring!! Here's a cheap way to celebrate and reward yourself for surviving a long, long winter: Grab your Kindle, go to the park, find a bench in the sun, then download Black & White, an exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller ebook, for only 99 cents. The just sit, read and relax. You earned it! P.S. Don't forget the sunscreen!

Here is Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 
Here is the link to amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG

Here's an excerpt:

"What was that all about?" he asked. "You weren't exactly screaming, but you were definitely running." 
"Didn't do any good," she gasped as she came to a halt in front of him. Her cheeks were flushed, and her chest rose and fell with each deep breath. "I can't believe I let them get away!"
"What?" He tried to follow her line of thought. Perhaps the suit was impeding his ability to think. "There was someone else here?"
"Yup!" She sounded almost gleeful. "I heard them arguing in the parking lot awhile ago." She glanced at her watch. "About seventeen minutes ago. I heard voices, then I saw two perps heading this way. I followed them." 
"Clarify the word "perps"," he requested acerbically, "for those of us who are lay people." 
"Perpetrators," she said, impatience evident in her voice, "in this case, two unidentified individuals sneaking around, consorting about or possibly even performing an illegal act."
He shook his head in confusion. "So you saw two people and assumed they were criminals?"
"They were behaving in a suspicious manner," she stated. "They were arguing about something, then I saw them running across the parking lot. When I turned around, they had disappeared!"
"So?" He tried to keep the impatience from his voice.
"So the perps obviously didn't want to be seen because they were doing something illegal." She spoke as if she was explaining a simple concept to a recalcitrant child.
"Or they could have been maintenance people." 
"Perhaps," she acknowledged, "I thought of that angle too. Maintenance people don't sneak about. I'm certain that they were doing something that wouldn't be covered under any corporate mission statement."
"Even assuming that was the case, why would you follow them and not call security?" he asked.
She hesitated for a moment. "I probably should have," she said, her brow furrowing, "but it happened so quickly that I didn't stop to think. They didn't want to be seen, and they were talking about me. In a bad way."
"Talking about you?" he echoed. Now he felt as if he'd taken a step into something that was way over his level of comprehension. "I think you've lost me."
"They were talking about lawyers, in particular, women lawyers, in a derogatory fashion."
"Let me get this straight. You overhear a conversation, and think it's about you?"
"Look," she snapped, frustration clearly evident in her tone, "I would love it if you could come up with an explanation that makes sense! After all, you are the CEO, or, at least, you were until midnight. Call it intuition, but something doesn't seem quite right."
He took a deep breath. "Lawyer-bashing is a fairly common occurrence". He held up his paw as her face settled into a mutinous expression. "Not that I would ever do it!" he said quickly, backing up a few steps.
The tight line of her brow relaxed. "It was more than that. People like to bash C.E.O.'s too, but one of the suspects was really forceful. In fact, I think he's dangerous. He went on to say that the lawyer, who just arrived from Toronto, was supplying the best he had ever had, and better continue with it."

Happy Reading!

Nicki Lynn Justice

Here's an excerpt:


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Does the price of gas have you down?

Here's a suggestion: make some popcorn, grab your ereader, cuddle up on the couch with your favorite blanky, and download Black & White, my exciting legal thriller/romantic suspense, on sale for only 99 cents! Not only have you saved yourself a pile of money, you've cleaned up some of those pesky carbon footprints trailing behind you!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883

Here's an excerpt:

"I think I'm stuck. The suit's a bit too tight." 
"The velcro strips holding the head on are still done up." Jillian turned to face him and deftly separated the strips. Then she grasped what she assumed to be the cheeks of the squirrel head and pulled. His neck seemed to stretch, then she felt rather than heard a "pop". She hoped that it was the suit and not his neck. 
"Mmpf!" 
"Sorry!" She released the pressure immediately. "You're right. It's stuck."
"No kidding! At least I can see again." He took a deep breath, and tried to ignore the sharp stab of pain. And tried to concentrate on the musty smell that emanated from the suit. She smelled good, better than she had a right to this early in the morning. Her eyes met his through the screen, and he realized that he was the object of intense scrutiny. 
"I think I need to twist the head and pull at the same time." 
"No," he almost shouted, feeling somewhat panicked. "I don't need my neck broken!"
"You'll be fine," she said as she continued to study him.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

What an awesome name you have, it's fantastic for a crime writer. Good luck with your book, and yes, the price of gas gets me down!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks! That's very nice of you!

I'm gonna trot over and check out your book now. It looks very interesting... your cover is cool.

Nicki Lynn


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Aww, thank you so much, Nicki Lynn. That's really sweet of you and thank you for the compliment on my book cover. I can't take the credit; it comes courtesy of my publisher and her wonderful cover artist


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm so excited!!! Kinderati, a super-cool site for everyone who enjoys reading a good book, specifically Ebooks, has posted an interview with moi! Read all about me at http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal! The article features Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 for only 99 cents!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy Easter!!!

Trot on over to Chicki Brown's Blog at: http://www.sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/
Guess who she is featuring today That's right...moi! There's an excerpt posted, and a lot of really cool, reasonably priced books featured, which should make your decision about what your easter bunny prezzie will be that much easier!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

I just wanted to post again, mainly because Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller, is still priced at 99 cents. It's available at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883.

Last week was really busy.

Kinderati, a super-cool site for anyone who enjoys a good book, posted an interview with me featuring Black & White. You can read all about me at http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal!

Then, if you're in the mood, you could trot on over to Chicki Brown's Blog at: http://www.sisterscribbler.blogspot.com. Guess who she featured Friday That's right...me! There's an excerpt posted, and a lot of really cool, reasonably priced books listed, which should make your decision your post easter bunny prezzie that much easier!

When I checked my email yesterday, there was an email from Shaina over at Indie Books List letting me know that she is going to post a nice, long excerpt from the first chapter of Black & White on May 12, 2011! I'm waiting with bated breath. That will be really exciting. She does such a nice job of presenting things. Indie Books List is really cool. It's a site where you can just go and read and read. I like it better than sampling because there's no clicking. It's just there and it's something Shaina has checked out. So yeah, go take a look. Lots of great free reading at http://www.indiebookslist.com.

To top it all off, I got the cover for The Oracle! I posted it on my facebook site at http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Nicki-Lynn-Justice/17988238. Of course, I'm biased, but I just love it!

And, one final thing... I got a website!!! It took a giant kick-in-the-rear from Shaina (Indie Books List) to make me take the plunge,  but it's done. And the results are great. I posted my first blog yesterday. So trot over to www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com and see what you think!

To get you in the mood to do all that clicking and reading, here is a new excerpt:

"Now, about that cat..."
She sighed. "This is going to sound really silly."
"No sillier than you just did."
She ignored that comment. "It was a way of rating my relationships. If I liked the cat better than the guy, I'd dump the guy."
"But you don't have a cat."
"I have a good imagination."
He nodded. "So how many imaginary cats did you get rid of?"
"None," she replied.
"Anyone ever ask you to get rid of the cat?" he quipped, to cover the curious feeling of pleasure her words evoked.
"The last one would have. I got rid of him instead.
"But you were going to get rid of the cat for me."
She shrugged. "I was half in love, almost asleep, and had just been through the most incredible love-making experience of my life, so I may not have been thinking clearly."
He preened. "I've been told that I'm pretty good."
"Hah," she exclaimed. "They probably just felt sorry for you."
He quirked an eyebrow at her, but didn't bother to reply. "I don't think anyone has ever said they were half in love with me," he said softly.
"Don't count on it. It could go either way. The cat hasn't been dropped off at that nice home in the country yet."

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

What would you like to do on Mother's Day? While the mess monsters are making you brekkie in bed, you could be reading! Grab your ereader and download Black & White, my fun, exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller for only 99 cents! Then choke down breakfast and face up to the mess in the kitchen.

Go to http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG!!!

Here's another fun thing to do on Mother's Day: check out my new blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com! Guess what my latest post is about? It begins with a "p"... and if you're a busy mom like me, it makes your life much easier! My blog is pretty much me uplugged...just your basic rural Albertan mom with an opinion on EVERYTHING from soup to nuts, including reading, writing, weightloss secrets that really work (ha ha got you), how to be a millionaire (or not), self-help (okay, sure), and gourmet cooking (K.D. forever)! Remember, you are not alone in this quest called "Motherhood"!

If you read my blog, you will eventually figure out that I am violently opposed to cooking and cleaning. It wasn't a concious choice, it just happened. However, even though I love frozen pizza, I did find the best pizza dough recipe ever, which I will post on my blog today! Yippee!!!

Happy Mother's Day Everyone!!!

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone!

It's Friday! Yippee!! So kick back and relax. You deserve it.

Want something a little different to do while relaxing and playing on your computer, ipod or smartphone? Check this out!!! Authors on Show (AOS) is a super-cool website, and has lots of really good books listed along with the first chapters and author bios. So you can just click then read and read...
http://authorsonshow.com/lorraine-2

Black & White is featured over there today. Go take a look-see...

Have a good one!

H.E.A.'s forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey!

Okay, I'm gonna sing a few bars of Rebecca Black's song for you:

Friday, Friday, gonna get down it's Friday!

Ha Ha! Except it is Friday, and I know a way for you to "get down" without even leaving your livingroom! Download Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller, and you'll be in my "books" as being really cool!

Here's a new excerpt from Black & White, which is still on sale for 99 cents:

_"You're not one of those guys who drink nothing but protein drinks and obsess over their measurements, are you?" She couldn't help the suspicion that seeped into her voice. "I like to work-out, but I don't do protein drinks. I do coffee."

He started to laugh. "Protein drinks?" he choked. "Not on your life. Coffee and the occasional beer work for me. And I really enjoy food. You haven't turned into one of these women who eat nothing and count every calorie, have you?"

She shook her head. She so had to get to the gym. She wasn't going to be able to hold her stomach in for much longer. "I try to exercise and eat right, but no calorie counting. Doesn't work. Whole-grain toast, turkey bacon, and eggs would go down really well right now!" _

If all this talking about eating healthy has made you think about dessert, go to my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com and check out THE BEST BROWNIES EVER post.

Take it easy and have a good one:

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

So it's a coffee in the sunroom kind of a morning! Add a banana muffin and a good e-book, and your day is off to the best start possible!

Go to my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.ca for the muffin recipe. It's one of my tried and true recipes. I've made them in bulk and tossed them in the freezer. My kids eat them like crazy!

As for the good ebook, my suggestion is my romantic suspense/legal thriller, Black & White. It's on sale right now for only 99 cents, you can can start your day feeling frugal and healthy! All it takes is one click on: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG!

If you want to know more about Black & White, check out my interview over Free Book Reviews. The questions are really challenging, and I really had to put on the old thinking cap. It makes for an interesting interview.

Have a great week, and don't forget your sun glasses!

H.E.A.'s Forever,

Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Father's Day has come and gone. Those of us who are lucky enough to have our dads around probably either cooked a big meal for Dad, or took Dad out for a big meal. Or you had a day where you thought alot about your dad. Either way, you could probably use a little time on the elliptical or cross-trainer. Your heart and your muscles will thank you...maybe...eventually...

So here's a way to make it less painful! Download Black & White, my exciting legal thriller/romantic suspense, and hop on the treadmill with your kindle. Then read and walk! Click on http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG, and you'll be off to a great start!

If you want to know what my Father's Day menu was, go to my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com! It's one of those old favorites that you can make the night before and throw in the oven the day of, giving you more time to socialize...while saving Kitty from the curious hands of the toddlers, preventing the 3 to 5 year olds from throwing your 13 lb dog in the toilet, and encouraging the 12 year olds to take the earbuds out and answer a few basic questions about themselves. Make sure you supervise clean-up, or you will never find anything in your kitchen again. 

So here's one of my favorite excerpts which outlines, in a sneaky way, the benefits of regular physical activity:

The struts were cutting into her palms, so she relaxed her death grip. The brisk spring breeze was helping her overtaxed body to cool down, but her face felt like it was on fire! Every step she had taken during her dash through the parking lot and down the sidewalk to her present position had echoed in the stillness surrounding her. While her new boots set off her suit perfectly, they were not ideal for active wear.
Equally disconcerting was the realization that her butt had bounced with every stilted stride. It was progressing rapidly from almost passably firm to irreversibly flabby.
So here she was, second day on the job as Corporate Counsel for the new company, plastered up against the hangar and obsessing about her behind! This wasn't going to help with the growing mound of paper already threatening to take over her desk. She had arrived at 5:47 a.m. this morning with the best of intentions. Okay, maybe she had taken a moment to admire her reflection in the large dark glass windows of the office building directly in front of the spot in which she had parked her car. Anybody else would have done the same. 
It was then that she had heard the unpleasant, jarring pitch of argumentative voices. While the voices had been too faint for her to follow the discussion, her heart had nearly stopped when she heard her name. Then she had spotted what looked vaguely like human forms scurrying across the parking lot some distance behind her turned back. Her survival instincts had kicked in, and she had run for cover.

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

My daughters all love music, and were watching the M.M.V.A.'s last week. Nicki Minaj got alot of attention. That made me think about the status of "fannys" in our culture, and in particular the "booty explosion" that is going on because of stars like Nicki Minaj and Kim K.

I don't know about the rest of you out there, but I spent hours, probably even years, doing exercises to make my behind smaller. Not tone it up, but make it smaller. I was really self-concious about the size of my behind. And now I'm mad! There is no doubt that Nicki Minaj and Kim K. are making some cold, hard cash because of the size of their behinds.

I'm also kind of sad for all of those that have fallen victim to the stereotyping that goes on in our society. Until last week, I thought I was a well-balanced individual mentally, although maybe not physically. Now I'm thinking it might be the other way around. Maybe I'm just a big, dumb, well, you know.

So my message to my daughters and anyone else who has fallen into the steroeotyping trap is this: Be kind to yourself. Look after yourself, and eat well, get lots of sleep and get some exercise. Never, ever, think that you're not perfect, because you are.

Now that being said, here is a little snippet from *Black & White* (linked to my siggy) that is kind of relevant. Note that there is no talk about changing the size of anything, but just about getting in shape.

_She had been ignoring the faint sound of the alarm bell going off in her head. Then it was suddenly loud and strident. His hands were moving down. He was going to do the tushie squeeze! 
It was bouncing when you ran across the parking lot, her inner voice shouted.
That was hard evidence that her posterior was anything but hard! In fact, it was soft and totally undisciplined. Once her gluteus maximus muscles passed boot camp, her behind would be squeezable. But not now. 
"Move it or lose it!" she growled against his mouth._

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

NEWFLASH: _THE ORACLE _ my new Young Adult Futuristic Fantasy is available today!

For a limited time only, you can go to Amazon Kindle and download 2 ideal beach/summertime reads for only 99 cents:

1. *THE ORACLE:* Marina is an average teen girl who takes a cosmic leap from 21st century Earth to a backwards 26th century prison planet, where it is common knowledge that Earth no longer exists. Can Marina, who needs to figure out not only who she is but who she isn't, prevent Earth from sliding into a barren, cold non-existence? She going to give it all she's got, but to do that she needs some help. She turns to Brahmin, who, in her words, is "awfully built jail-bait", and her friends and family, to stage the greatest battle the universe has ever known!

Combine the romantic suspense element of _Twilight_ and the other-wordly elements of _Avatar_ within the framework of
the global warming debate, and you have the greatest summer read ever!

Here's an excerpt:

_She so hated waking up. It actually hurt. _

The pounding on her door intensified. It went from hovering vaguely in the background to a cruel, rending noise, shoving her from oblivion to semi-consciousness. Marina squished her eyes shut and pulled her blankets up around her ears. Why did it seem like every day was a school day? She wriggled her shoulders so that her pillow was wadded up just the way she liked and scootched further down in her bed. She was so warm and comfy.

"Marina!"

"Five more minutes?" She had to clear her throat and her mouth felt like the bacteria had been partying and multiplying at an exponential rate. "Please Gramps?" She knew she was whining, but she didn't care. She should have done her calculus homework and studied for her bio test last night. But she hadn't, so it made no sense to get out of bed. This was as good as it was going to get.

"Get out of that bed and get dressed! You have chores to do."

"Okay, Gramps," she said with an edge to her voice, "I'm coming!"

"Right now!" He sounded seriously p.o.ed, even from the other side of the door.

She took a deep breath, pushed the covers back, then swung her legs over the edge of the bed. She noted with some disgust that it was still dark out.

"Marina!"

"Okay, I'm up." She padded barefoot across the cold hardwood of her bedroom floor and opened the door. "Happy?" Gramps was standing there, his brows drawn together and his eyes narrowed. He must have been banging on her door for awhile.

"You better change your attitude, young lady! You have work to do. One more comment like that and&#8230;"

"What? You won't let me use the car? Oh wait, we're the only people in this universe who don't have one." She willed herself to shut her mouth. Everyone else in the whole world was still tucked in bed. Her eyes felt gritty, but the resentment churning inside of her was burning off most of her fatigue.

"It's not that bad. We don't need a car, and we're helping in a small way to make a difference." Gramps voice was firm, brooking no argument. "You can always take the bus or walk. And you make regular use of the computer and T.V."

"Like I ever get to use them anyway!" Oops, she'd said that out loud. "Sorry, Gramps, that was supposed to be internal dialogue." She didn't mean to be sarcastic, but the undertone to her voice made even her wince.

"Marina! That's enough!" Gramps used his terse sergeant-major voice. He didn't yell, but had a way of making his voice carry so that she felt as if every syllable was being drilled into her head. His cheeks pulled up towards his eyes, which were already mere slits. He looked like an angry Shrek.

She knew what that meant. He was about to ground her, and she so didn't want to spend the weekend in her room. "I didn't mean it like that," she protested.

"Meooowr!" The grey and black striped tortoise-shell tabby observing and weighing the scene didn't have as much self-control as Gramps did. Dragon had no problem being loud. In fact, he was the loudest and most irritating cat on this earth. She should know. She had looked after hundreds of cats as a trainee vet assistant. He was by far the most annoying. Dragon belted out several more loud "meowrs" then fixed his startling green kitty eyes on her.

"Oh shut up Dragon! You're such an idiot!" She couldn't help it; the words just slipped out. Good things didn't happen when she criticised Gramp's cat.

"One more rude comment from you, and you won't be going to that concert with Kyra this weekend." Gramps words were said slowly, with great enunciation. She knew he was serious.

She wanted to say something like "he's just a cat", but she had been looking forward to the concert for forever. "I'm going for a shower." She pushed past the dumb cat and headed for the bathroom.

"No, you're not. Remember your chores that you didn't do last night?"

Of course she remembered her chores. She and Gramps split the work around the house. One of them did the housework and the other did the recycling. Recycling was a lot of work because Gramps was an over-the-top, freaky, embarrassing combination save-the-earth activist and leave-no-carbon-footprint kind of a guy. They alternated in order to make it fair. Marina thought both jobs were equally stupid and boring. Not to mention gross.

"I had homework!" she snapped

"That I didn't see you doing," Gramps countered. "You're just lucky your friend Kyra facebooked you and reminded you. You did get it done, didn't you? "

She did a combination nod, shrug and eye roll as she turned to go back to her bedroom, and hoped that threw Gramps off track. She couldn't believe he knew she had homework.

Yeah, she was just lucky alright. Lucky her grandpa was on facebook at the worst times; lucky her friends thought he was really cool and had friended him even though she begged them not too; lucky they thought his facebook page was super-amazing because he always posted You Tube links about animals and climate change that were controversial .

Or maybe she was lucky because she had to get up at 6 o'flipping clock and rinse out a bunch of stupid cans, bundle up the dumb papers, take out the gross, stinky compost, and flatten a bunch of cardboard boxes before she even got on the schoolbus that she had to ride because her grandpa wouldn't let them have a car. Furthermore, she didn't think the fact that she was going to be in big trouble because she hadn't done her homework and Gramps knew, although he didn't know he knew, was lucky under any circumstances.

She figured that she was probably about the most unlucky person ever.

"Meowrup!" Dragon was right behind her as she stomped back to her bedroom.

"All you do is lick yourself, crap in your litterbox and stink up the house. Why don't you try going outside like a normal cat? Oh, and yeah, your hairballs are really disgusting."

"Marina!" Gramps exclaimed again. "Dragon has done nothing to hurt you."

"Yeah, well, maybe he isn't exactly perfect either."

Gramps picked Dragon up and held him in the crook of his arm. "I really don't understand where you're coming from with this." Dragon put his blindingly white front paws on Gramp's chest and looked at her triumphantly.

"Got news Gramps! He's a cat!" She slammed her bedroom door. s also only"Getting dressed," she shouted. 

2. Black & White, an exciting romantic suspense/legal thriller,is also only 99 cents! Think action and adventure built around adrenaline-pumping scenes and the Canadian Legal System. You might not realize it, but you'll be entertained and educated! Not bad for a mid-summer's day! And if it's a rainy day, it'll pass that much quicker.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all e-book lovers!

Self-promo is a big part of being an indie author. It takes up tons of time, but it has to be done, along with the writing, editing, etc.

Sites such as Books and Novels to Read.com are such a big help! And people like Terry, who take the time out of their busy lives to give us struggling new authors a chance deserve a great big *High Five*!

_Black & White _ is now listed at Books and Novels to Read.com, as is _The Oracle_.

As a reader, I also like Terry's site just because I can always find a good read there at a low price that would have been too hard to search out on Amazon. In fact, I would have given up!

The link is http://www.booksandnovelstoread.com.

I hope Terry doesn't mind if I quote what she said in her email to me, just because she says it sooo well:

_"New and aspiring authors are largely ignored by publishers because the industry wants a sure thing, an established author or some sort of celebrity. So, many authors go down the self-published route and then their problem is getting the book seen by the reading public. This website is to give FREE ADVERTISING to the many thousands of emerging authors. There are so many of good books out there that you wouldn't normally get the chance to read if it were not for the internet. Give it a try you will be pleasantly surprised. "_

So this is me giving Terry a great big *HIGH FIVE* and a sincere "THANK YOU SO MUCH"!!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all you ebook lovers!

Here are 2 new excerpts from my 2 ebooks:

_*BLACK & WHITE*_:

She took a deep breath, and willed her voice to sound upbeat and confident, rather than scared and desperate. "I was arrested last night at the corporate offices of Centurotech because the Police feel that they have reasonable and probable grounds to suspect that I'm guilty of possession of a narcotic, conspiracy, and importation for the purposes of trafficking." She hesitated for a moment to let them assimilate that information. She could see that Bert was surprised. Code's face betrayed nothing. 
"Trafficking?" he echoed. The word hit him with the force of a wrecking ball. His stomach clenched into a tight knot, and he stifled his immediate reaction, which was to demand that everyone connected with the drug culture be sent to Siberia - forever. "Are you a user as well?"
"No!" she exclaimed vehemently. 
How could she be involved with the drug culture? And to be dealing! Selling was worse than indulging the addiction itself. He wanted to get up and leave. No, he wanted to run from the room. 
But something held him in his seat. Perhaps it was the fear that he could see lurking in those bright eyes. Or it could have been the uncharacteristic manner in which she clutched the back of the chair in front of her. Or maybe he just wanted to give her a chance to say that this was all a mistake. 
"Cut the lawyer talk!" he growled. "What exactly does what you just said mean?"

THE ORACLE:

There was a series of sounds that caused her to look in his direction. And she immediately wished that she hadn't. "That's sick!" she choked. "That's so wrong!" Brahmin had removed the stick that formed the spit, and was busily ramming it through what looked like a carcass. "I suppose that was something cute and cuddly, like Dragon should be?" He was again looking at her as if she was seriously deranged, but she didn't care.
"Yes," he answered, with a note of caution in his tone, "it was a pest rather like him. There is enough for both of us."
"Don't worry about me," she said quickly. Her stomach was threatening to do something that was not very pleasant. She was conscious of a metallic taste in her mouth and her skin was crawling. "I'm not really hungry anyway. Compared to that," she motioned in the general direction of what he considered a meal, "there is no way McDonald's was really as bad as everyone says." She turned and dashed for the bushes. He may have seen her heave once already. No way it was going to happen again!
He was looking in her direction when she returned. "I was somewhat concerned," he said. "It is unwise to go off into the bushes when the predators in the vicinity can smell meat."
"I know," she replied. "I couldn't help it though." 
He nodded in acceptance. 
She quickly averted her eyes from what was over the fire. "Sorry."
"I am not a barbarian," he said quietly. "Not in the manner that you are thinking. You need to eat in order to live, as do I." He rotated the poor little dead thing over the fire.
"Not that!" She looked down at the ground and swallowed hard. He patted a log that he must have placed by the fire while she was gone. Her legs were feeling weak and shaky, so she sank down onto the log, although it was far too close to what was impaled on the spit. "I guess I just never really thought about what we ate. Maybe I'll just eat potatoes. You do have potatoes, right?"

Visit me at my bolog! www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com!

H.E.A.'s Forever, 
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

T.G.I.F.!!!

Summer is almost over...BOOO! But, the good thing is that Fall is just around the corner... YAY! Which means the weather will become a little more constant, the leaves will be really pretty, and some kind of a schedule will loom on the horizon. Which just might mean a little more time to read for some of us.

Here are descriptions of my two books, which are on sale for 99 cents and might just give you the push you need to "fall back" into reading (hee hee):

*The Oracle*:

_An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of 17 year old Marina's grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever._

*Black & White*:
_
Legal beagle Jillian Kendal's legal knowledge and survival skills are put to the test when she starts a new job and stumbles upon a "Get Jillian" conspiracy theory (think rendezvous between the Canuck version of John Grisham and Gemma Halliday)._

Also, I super-duper surprised, in the best way possible, when I was surfin' the Goodreads page and came across my very first *review* of The Oracle on Goodreads!!!!

So here's what Carlee C. had to say:

_"Really loved this book! I thought the writing style of Nicki Lynn was amazing and that she made the main character very relatable. The main male character was very different which made me love him that much more! Very creative "other world". All in all I thought it was a great YA book."_

She went on to give it 5 Stars!

(Just a note: The 99 cents promotional price on Black & White will end on Sept 1, and the price will go up to $2.99.)

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey!

The chill of fall is in the air! Now might be a good time to download some exciting new reads to your kindle in preparation for the season of "hibernation"!

You might want to head over to INDIE SNIPPETS! You can sample "bite-sized" excerpts from the hottest indie authors around. Here's the link:

http://indiesnippets.blogspot.com/2011/08/from-black-white-by-nicki-lynn-justice.html

Also, my blog at www.nickilynnjustice.webs.com has some of my favorite comfort food recipes posted.

Here's a new excerpt from The Oracle, which would be a great addition to your winter book wardrobe:

She'd had a heart attack. That much was for certain. She could remember the sound of her heart, and the ensuing pain. Pain like that meant damage, probably irreparable damage. She'd seen enough animals suffer during her short time as a vet assistant to know that pain was real, not a phantom concept. So she was probably brain dead right now. If Gramps had his way, he'd probably recycle her. She didn't really mind, but she hoped that the medical personnel gave her a few more minutes before they started cutting.
The smell was encouraging. It wasn't like the antiseptic scent of the hospital. It was fresh, and made her think of summer. Maybe she wasn't just brain dead. Maybe she was really dead. Strange, but she didn't feel panicky. Or did she? Yes, there was definitely a twinge of fear there.
Cold. She was so cold. It was time to open her eyes. She did so slowly, cautiously. There was a puffy mound of fur directly in front of her, surrounded by grass. As she watched, Dragon lifted his head and looked back at her as if to say "Now look what you did!"
She sat up. It hurt much less than she expected. Her heart seemed to be working. She took her pulse. It was strong and steady. Okay, so she didn't have a heart attack.
Where was she? Except for Dragon, the area was deserted. She took a second look, and the tempo of her heart trebled. The landscape was not what she expected. It was like nothing she had ever seen before. The grass was green and the trees had leaves, but the sky was a strange shade of purple. It wasn't blue or grey, and there wasn't a cloud in sight. It was just purple. Or mauve. Maybe purply-mauve.
What had happened? Was she really dead? Why was the cat with her if she was dead? There had to be an answer to this puzzle.
Could her grampa's time machine really have worked? Could she have travelled through time and space?

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

T.G.I.M.!!!

My kiddies are at school and the house is quiet...for about another hour!

The days are getting shorter and the nights are getting longer. That means one thing: the time of "Kinter" is coming! It's a combo of Kindle and winter, and it's a great way to ignore the white stuff that will be on the ground soon.

Here are descriptions of my two books, which are on sale for 99 cents and might just give you the push you need to "fall back" into reading (hee hee):

The Oracle: 

An accidental journey to a world far in the future because of 17 year old Marina's grandpa's psycho cat pretty much makes her day not only the worst, but wins the title of most bizarre day ever.

Black & White:

Legal beagle Jillian Kendal's legal knowledge and survival skills are put to the test when she starts a new job and stumbles upon a "Get Jillian" conspiracy theory (think rendezvous between the Canuck version of John Grisham and Gemma Halliday).    

Also, I super-duper surprised, in the best way possible, when I was surfin' the Goodreads page and came across my very first review of The Oracle on Goodreads!!!! 

So here's what Carlee C. had to say:

"Really loved this book! I thought the writing style of Nicki Lynn was amazing and that she made the main character very relatable. The main male character was very different which made me love him that much more! Very creative "other world". All in all I thought it was a great YA book."

She went on to give it 5 Stars!
    
(Just a note: The 99 cents promotional price on Black &  White will end on Sept 30, and the price will go up to $2.99.)

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

Marina and Brahmin, main characters, in *The Oracle*, on the subject of school:

_"Dislike?" she repeated. "On no, you're wrong again! I hate school! I can't stand it!" Vehemence bubbled up inside of her, and she realized that she was speaking really loudly. But she didn't care. "I loathe it! I would happily drive a school bus full of explosives into my school and blow it up!"

His brows drew together. "I do not understand," he said slowly. "Twentieth and twenty-first century Earth's system of education was totally unique and extremely effective. Try as other world's have, they can not replicate it!"

"Too bad, so sad," she chortled. "Why would anyone want to do that anyway?"_

*********

Does your teen hate school? I know mine do. It comes as no surprise, even though knowing what I do now, I wish I had tried a little harder when I was in school. Alright, tried alot harder!

I'm gonna give you a spoiler here:

By the end of the story, Marina does too!

So I'm going to suggest that perhaps the recalcitrant, school-hating teen in your life should read this story. It's a fun and entertaining way to get a message across!

And it's still on sale for only 99 cents!

Black & white, my romantic suspense novel, is also on sale. While the under-18 crowd in your home is fantasizing about filling schoolbuses with explosives, you could do some one-stop shopping, and click on both covers. Then while they are enriching their minds, you could be miles away, in a totally different world.


----------



## lmolaski (May 16, 2011)

This book looks really interesting!
Laina


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

It's Halloween in a few days!

I tried on a Supergirl costume my friend lent me, and guess what? It was a little too small, well, a lot too small, and I got stuck in it. It was an awful feeling! I tried to pull it off over my head, but the shirt got stuck and I couldn't bend my arms and pull hard enough to get it off. There was no one home but me and my dog, so I had a few moments of real panic.

Make sure your costume fits, or you could find yourself in the same predicament. Code, one of the main characters in _*Black & White*_, my romantic suspense novel, experiences something similar, except Jillian, the main character, is there to help him out:

"_I think I'm stuck. The suit's a bit too tight." 
"The velcro strips holding the head on are still done up." Jillian turned to face him and deftly separated the strips. Then she grasped what she assumed to be the cheeks of the squirrel head and pulled. His neck seemed to stretch, then she felt rather than heard a "pop". She hoped that it was the suit and not his neck. 
"Mmpf!" 
"Sorry!" She released the pressure immediately. "You're right. It's stuck."
"No kidding! At least I can see again." He took a deep breath, and tried to ignore the sharp stab of pain. And tried to concentrate on the musty smell that emanated from the suit. 
Jillian smelled way too good, better than she had a right to this early in the morning. Her eyes met his through the screen, and he realized that he was the object of intense scrutiny. 
"I think I need to twist the head and pull at the same time." 
"No," he almost shouted, feeling somewhat panicked. "I don't need my neck broken!"
"You'll be fine," she said as she continued to study him. 

Happy Halloween,
Nicki Lynn_


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

The first snowflakes of the season are floating to the ground as I type this.

Great big collective ...SIGH...

Here's a brand new excerpt from *BLACK & WHITE*, my romantic suspense/legal thriller. It seemed fitting for this time of the year, when we move our lives inside and do all those "interior design" things that we neglected over the summer:

_She stopped in the doorway separating the kitchen from the living room. He was roaming her apartment as if he was a caged animal. He didn't seem comfortable. Well, duh, Jillian, she said to herself. He thinks you're hysterical and sex-starved! 
"I kind of expected that you'd have a house." He paused as he closed the curtains that led to her large outdoor terrace. "Not that this isn't okay," he added quickly. "It's going to be harder to secure the premises. Your landlord will make you jump through some hoops." 
She shrugged dismissively, but his narrowed eyes and raised eyebrows made her realize that he was taking this seriously. "It's a place to_ _eat and sleep," she hastened to explain, "I don't spend much time here, and there is a doorman downstairs after hours, so I don't think security is an immediate concern." She couldn't help but notice his pained expression as she picked up a pile of unfolded clothes from a chair and deposited them on the floor. She sat down, and gestured in the general direction of the sofa. 
He didn't sit down. Instead, he picked up one of her accent tables, and wedged it between the edge of the sliding glass window accessing the terrace and the wall. 
"Your interior design abilities do appear to be rather limited," she observed wryly.
"Function over form," he replied.
His gaze wandered over the rest of the apartment. She had the feeling that her living room was about to be rearranged in the maximum security theme. "Where do you live now?" she asked, hoping to distract him.
It worked. He settled himself on the sofa adjacent to her chair. She felt a momentary pang. Missed opportunity, the voice in her head piped up. You should have left the clothes on the chair and sat on the couch. Then he'd have had to sit next to you. _

******************************************

Now go find your snowshovel!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice (Jan 2, 2011)

An Attitude of Gratitude!!!

Here's a handy reminder for you: take that turkey out of the freezer and get ready to cook.

It's Thanksgiving, at least in Canada. Take a moment for yourself while getting ready to be invaded by your very own, very special, starving thanks-giving horde (a.k.a. your family) to download a fun read.

Here's an excerpt from Black & White:

_She had been ignoring the faint sound of the alarm bell going off in her head. Then it was suddenly loud and strident. His hands were moving down. He was going to do the tushie squeeze! 
It was bouncing when you ran across the parking lot, her inner voice shouted.
That was hard evidence that her posterior was anything but hard! In fact, it was soft and totally undisciplined. Once her gluteus maximus muscles passed boot camp, her behind would be squeezable. But not now. 
"Move it or lose it!" she growled against his mouth._

Have a great Thanksgiving!

H.E.A.'s Forever,
Nicki Lynn


----------

